# Ripped pants



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

https://www.google.com/#q=gore+tex+patch&tbm=shop


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd use duct tape :dunno: I fix tents and horse rain rugs with duct tape... If the fabric is dry and clean when applied, it's amazing how long it lasts. The last patch on the back part of a rain rug endured a season of rain/snow/countless wallowing in mud and maschine wasching and still holds.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Matchin' thread and a needle.......


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=gore+tex+patch&tbm=shop


I guess I'm not very good at searching. I ordered the kit. Thanks.



neni said:


> I'd use duct tape :dunno: I fix tents and horse rain rugs with duct tape... If the fabric is dry and clean when applied, it's amazing how long it lasts. The last patch on the back part of a rain rug endured a season of rain/snow/countless wallowing in mud and maschine wasching and still holds.


I temporarily (maybe permanent) used duct tape to keep it from ripping. I had heard of using it, but never knew whether it would actually work. The pants were completed dry and warm and I applied warm tape and it seems like it sealed really well. If it doesn't hold up, I'll apply the gore-tex kit. 

I'm certain nothing will hold up forever as it is right on my knee cap and I typically fall 1-2 billion times a day trying new stuff that I rarely stomp.

Thanks for the help,

Jason


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

I know you bought, but wanted to post this for future reference to others. I've used this before and it worked fantastic. help up for a few seasons and even held in a 1/2 day of solid rain. no leaks.

Gear Aid Tenacious Tape Repair Tape - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

mani said:


> I know you bought, but wanted to post this for future reference to others. I've used this before and it worked fantastic. help up for a few seasons and even held in a 1/2 day of solid rain. no leaks.
> 
> Gear Aid Tenacious Tape Repair Tape - Free Shipping at REI.com


Well, my local hill opened today and I tried out my duct tape repair. It only lasted about an hour. I thought for sure it would last but it opened up after a fall.

The gore-tex I ordered was cancelled due to being out of stock of the tan color. They decided to tell me that yesterday. So I orded the above tape repair. I'll see how this works out. If it doesn't do the trick, I'll be raiding my mother-in-laws sewing room.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I just used that tape for a tear in my jacket.

If you can, try to get a piece on the inside as well as on the outside. Also, round all the corners on the patch 

stuff works great


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like ripstop material to me, so an old fashioned sew job should hold it together fine. If you don't really care how it looks, you could just use a light layer of aquaseal around the repaired seam. I've used aquaseal quite a bit repairing fishing waders and it holds up pretty well.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

West Baden Iron said:


> Well, my local hill opened today and I tried out my duct tape repair. It only lasted about an hour. I thought for sure it would last but it opened up after a fall.
> 
> The gore-tex I ordered was cancelled due to being out of stock of the tan color. They decided to tell me that yesterday. So I orded the above tape repair. I'll see how this works out. If it doesn't do the trick, I'll be raiding my mother-in-laws sewing room.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


I only put a piece on the inside of the pant. I undid the seam where my lining was and they placed the tape on. Resewed the lining and it lasted a long time


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

tenacious tape on a high wear area. Gore tex repair kits if it doesn't have much normal contact.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

take it to a seamstress on your local area or a Dry cleaning place, they should have a seamstress of their own. I took my pants there this past summer for a repair on my snowpants and they done a great job.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Tape looks ghetto and everyone knows you're a lazy fuck that didn't take the time to fix it properly. Needle and thread..........do it yourself........doesn't have to be perfect. Think of it as a scar......make up a cool story and presto.....the ladies are putty in your hands.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My vote as well, seamstress, find someone to sew it.

My kids pants were messed up around the gators as many get. I borrowed my sister-in-laws sewing machine and did the best I could. Still together, yours is in a more visible spot, take it to someone that knows what they are doing. Probably $20 at most...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Tape looks ghetto and everyone knows you're a lazy fuck that didn't take the time to fix it properly. Needle and thread..........do it yourself........doesn't have to be perfect. Think of it as a scar......make up a cool story and presto.....the ladies are putty in your hands.


You judge people on the hill as lazy fucks if you see them with duct tape patch repairs? :icon_scratch: I could care less how anybody else chooses to patch their holes.:dunno:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

^ I'm guessin' you've got tape in at least a couple of places. ^


----------

